# Lawless OCC Rocket Bike Blasts off to 6.94 seconds at 201 mph!



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

I know why it's so quiet . . . you all are speechless. LOL.

Or this should be posted to the DIY Electric Motocycle list. LOL.

Chip Gribben
NEDRA PR


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

The really incredible thing in all of this is that this was achieved with massaged off the shelf technology. 

No exotic fuels

No exotic motor tech.

The battery, motor and controller are all capable of being street driven. Watch out when the exotic stuff starts to arrive.

Jim


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

> Dennis Berube's GE 13-inch motor also had some upgrades.


Does anyone know what these upgrades are?

I guess I have to understand its becoming more and more a competitive sport so I guess the days of sharing technology are over with....just thought I'd ask...


----------

